# My Betta :).



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

No idea on what type he is... was told Dragon Fin got him for $5, originally priced at 19.99.

Name is Stimpy:



























Today, I bought him a female companion.. will magic happen? we'll find out in some time.

Haven't named her yet.








I added her to my shrimp tank briefly to eat the nice little white worms in my tank. Turned out she was more interested in the Shrimp


























Briefly Introduced the pair.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

The male's fins look pretty torn up, even in the case of a crowntail gene.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehe, she's all happy barred up.

I would condition him up nicely and see how it goes.  Poor little guy looks thin ish.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You're gonna lose that male if you don't get some fat on it. I'd get a bottle of zoe or selcon and add it sparingly to food. Feed it something fatty like NLS discus or finicky fish with a lot of amino acids and give it a lot of bloodworm. It's pretty emaciated. 

That female is nice. You have to be careful to only allow them to be together when the male has a nest, observe them, and remove once trouble starts or a spawn is completed. Leave the male with babies if desired for a short period to keep them in the nest until they free swim.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely a crowntail. Although I'm sure you have, please research about spawning bettas beforehand if you haven't. I'm not meaning offense, your picture looks perfect for a spawning tank! I'd love too see what the offspring would look like as it would be a Crowntail x Plakat (?) cross. Good luck in your attempts!


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

he'd be fine with hikari betta pellet and bloodworms twice a week for breeding conditioning. 
and when in doubt light some candles and put on some Barry white, always helps my guys go at it. (oh the jokes i've come up with from working at a fish store for four years )


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You would prolly get some degree's of combtail for sure.









http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Broken picture Ciddian


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes I noticed he's been getting a little thin, He tends not to eat alot... but recently when I moved him to the 2.5gallon tank bare bottom he's eating alot more, so thats a plus... I am currently feeding him HBH Pellets. I do have frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms in my freezer so I will probably mix it up.

Both Bettas are seperated, I never let them out together, the cup the female came in, I just placed it into the 2.5 to see if any reaction would be made, surprisingly the male just flared once, then left her alone. I pulled her out and moved her so he cannot see her, I will re-introduce once I see the male look a little more healthy.

Currently the female is sitting in the cup I bought her in, until my 20g tank is ready.. Should be ready by Monday/Tuesday.

like I stated above, I put her in with my shrimp that didnt go well, so I decided to leave her in the cup until the 20g is ready to house Fish.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> You would prolly get some degree's of combtail for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sucks Tripod doesn't allow hotlinking  atleast I can goto the site ...
Man I haven't seen a tripod site in ages! heh.

the Link will work, once u you visit the site...


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

wow, it's fixed now XD Don't combtails usually have a bit more web reduction?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe thanks! I didn't realize. D:

It depends really but usually when you work with a female with no crown traits you are working against the crowntail look.

If you took a female with more spikes and spawned with dad again you would see more crown hopefully.

It would be best to get a CT female if thats what you are looking for. Really working backwards in a way if you use a normal female. However if you are looking for good spread then maybe you could always go that way.

I spawned a red/blue CT with a normal female and I lot different lengths of spikes. Some had barely any where some did have a good comb look.

Female, male was CT (she was young in this photo, she actually lost a lot of her spikes when older)









Fry

























Some had spiking and some had none.

A male from the spawn

















Hope that helps to get an idea of what you might get.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a really nice fish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks! It was a lotta fun breeding betta.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry for the threadsteal, but what about a halfmoon plakat male x a crowntail female? xD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Round tail, VT usually wins over CT traits from what I have heard. Doesn't really matter about m/f

[/derail]


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

are you selling any of your betta fry?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oops not sure if you are asking me or the OP? :/


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I was asking you ciddan sorry lol


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Ciddian you should sell me some of your fry


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oop sorry that was years ago


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol : P. If I'm successful with my breeding I'll most likely be rehoming most of the little buggers on this forum xD.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful betta(s)!!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

In time if I am successful with breeding then it's possible, but I thinking this will be months away, posssibly a year. I'll keep people posted however!


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the main thing to do is to fatten them up and condition first. After that you can have a go at spawning.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

As soon as i move into my new place this week im going to try my hm male with whatever female I have that likes him lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> As soon as i move into my new place this week im going to try my hm male with whatever female I have that likes him lol


You need the female to be visibly gravid first


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

oh i know, but i usually put a bunch a females around the tank first and see which one he stays by... plus it stimulates the rest for another male... lol


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Weird... I put a mirror infront of my female betta... shes now showing vertical lines :O strange... never had that happen before


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Weird... I put a mirror infront of my female betta... shes now showing vertical lines :O strange... never had that happen before


she's being dominant / ready to spawn


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Firerox said:


> she's being dominant / ready to spawn


ya I know it means ready to spawn... was just weird that she would do that infront of the mirror.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

she's trying to compete with herself


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

ha I suppose so... I don't think my male is ready to mate tho... the bubble nest is pretty decent size... but I do not have a heater to make the temp 80


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

woo... lookin at the female today... I can see a little egg poking out of her...
now that I know she's rdy... I wish my male was ><


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

it takes a lot more than two fish to breed, hatch, and raise the spawn. Also , it's not an egg. It's the tube where the eggs come out from.


----------



## Tonitheoonix (Jun 20, 2010)

Like some of the other people may have said, Stimpy's fins look a bit torn up and he's quite thin. 
Good luck breeding them!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Firerox said:


> it takes a lot more than two fish to breed, hatch, and raise the spawn. Also , it's not an egg. It's the tube where the eggs come out from.


oh for sure... you really need to condition properly, I dont even have all the right tools at the moment. I probably won't be breeding for atleast a month or 2... maybe 3.

In my eyes Stimpy looks to be recovering, he is eating alot more, fins seems to be slowly coming back.


----------

